# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen, even kijken!

## RozingS

Beste mensen,

Mijn naam is Shirley Rozing. Ik ben 23 jaar en een Communicatie-studente aan de Hogeschool Rotterdam. Op dit moment ben ik aan het afstuderen en doe ik een imago-onderzoek voor een ziekenhuis in de Regio Rotterdam. Jullie zouden mij ontzettend helpen wanneer jullie mijn enquête willen invullen over dit imago-onderzoek. Het kost maar 5 tot 10 minuutjes van je tijd.  :Smile:  Het zou heel fijn zijn!

Dit is de link:
https://shirleyrozing.typeform.com/to/GWUbwt

Bedankt

----------

